# Logger Killed 9-11-03



## Joey P (Sep 14, 2003)

Thursday a well respected cutter from my neck of the woods (CT) was killed.......The details are still a little sketchy, but everything I hear is that a limb fell and hit him on the head, breaking his neck. Be careful all you guys.....this can happen to anyone.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Sep 14, 2003)

Years ago we had one killed down here similarily. He was wearing his helmet too. He was felling a tree with loose deadwood. The limb came down right behind it and caught him on the back of the neck, game over.....

So i watch out for widow makers more; and if i find myself in his position, i like rolling a towel into a long cylinder and laying across the back of my neck /shoulders.


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 14, 2003)

It would be good to know if the fellers in question were using plunge cuts, with a back release. the added escape time is 2-5 sec... just enough to make the difference between going home for dinner or going to your own funeral...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 14, 2003)

I've heard of guys building shelters from 3/4 inch plywood when felling nasty dead trees.

I'm a plunge/bore cut fan too. I've had deadwood come too close to me a few times


----------

